# Rhinestone template storage idea



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I use scrapbook albums to store my rhinestone templates. I do this by putting the template on the white carrier sheet, then slip it in through the top of the page protector. It holds the templates securely, I can flip through to see what I have/need, and the templates fit into the 12x12 page protectors pretty well. Even if the pages stick out through the top, they don't get damaged or bent, because I store them on end. You can fit a lot of templates in an album! If I was really organized I'd have an index at the front. What are some of your storage ideas?


----------



## purdyfancy (Oct 27, 2011)

Good idea! Thanx


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

That is a good idea. I need to pick up a couple of albums and get my templates organized.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I store mine in page protectors in a binder, which works well, but the pages are very flimsy. I like your idea and had not thought about the scrapbook idea. That is great. Thank you.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

league33 said:


> I store mine in page protectors in a binder, which works well, but the pages are very flimsy. I like your idea and had not thought about the scrapbook idea. That is great. Thank you.


I think the cardstock that is in each page protector of a scrapbook does help hold its shape, and keeps it from caving in. You could add a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 cardstock to the pages in your binder and it would probably have the same effect.


----------

